
BC votes in favour of retaining first past the post - munk-a
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/electoral-reform-referendum-results-expected-1.4954538
======
flukus
Why are they being asked to decide between an election method and a
representation system? The two are orthogonal.

You can have proportional representation with first past the post voting and
you can have single member representation with various voting methods, usually
STV.

